# hmmm what to buy?



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

i have a 20g thats been setup for several months that was going to be a natural looking aqua scape... well my drift wood leaked abunch of nasty stuff killed some plants and ruined my water so now that everything is back working and the wood is gone i am gonna stock after the holidays.... well im thinking about african dwarf frogs and ottos, only problem is ive had 4 or 5 frogs and they always die in a week or two, so what can i be doing wrong? or what else should i put in the tank as a unique and personable fish???


----------



## bettafishy life pineapple (Dec 10, 2013)

i had african dwarf frogs and they ALWAYS die and i hate it so i would suggest a divided betta tank and two gorgeous bettas they are very personable fish.they have wondeful personalities and can be taught tricks!


----------



## PooterFish (Dec 17, 2012)

I like livebearers myself, mollies to be specific. They breed like rabbits though lol.. Cory cats are fun to watch school together and they have the cutest little faces :3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Just a note: the driftwood leached tannin's it's not harmful to plants or your water. The water will become tea colored and sometimes darker but it's not at all harmful. Your plants were most likely acclimating to your new water just like fish do, but plants will die off but eventually grow back. This process is refer to as melting and sometimes they do completely die but most of the time they will grow back again. The driftwood had no hand in it unless it leaching chemicals or something which I do doubt is all.


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

bettafishy life pineapple said:


> i had african dwarf frogs and they ALWAYS die and i hate it so i would suggest a divided betta tank and two gorgeous bettas they are very personable fish.they have wondeful personalities and can be taught tricks!


The reason that your ADFs are dying is most likely because you aren't feeding them right or they have Chytrid Fungus.

ADFs need to be separated with a breeder net or another container because they can take up to an hour to find their food. By that time, it will be gobbled up by a betta.

Chytrid Fungus is a disease that most ADFs in chain pet stores carry. It takes a quarantine time of three months to eradicate and is infectious. The cause of it is interbreeding with ACFs (African Clawed frogs) and ADFs. If you are in Canada or the US especially, buy from a mom and pop shop and make sure that they weren't interbred.


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

i would target feed my previous adf's either with tweezers or a baster, both of which have only been used to only feed fish, they got bloodworms and shrimp pellets.

my wood did not leach tannins its was leaking sugars or sap or something bc it was white and goopy and would rot and smother the plants.

I have cory cats in my 55 south american set up and i love watching them sift thru the sand they are adorable 

i am planning to get a betta to put in a 3g that i have all my bacopa in bc i need something so what better.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

Whoa whoa whoa!! Red that info is totally wrong!

Chytrid is not caused by interbreeding... and not all adfs carry or have it. In fact it is super rare now due to strict screening by most pet stores. It is caused because ACFs are carriers, and they are sometimes simply shipped in the same bag as ADFs, which are not immune to the fungus like the ACF. The two species cannot breed simply sure to the HUGE size difference between them as adults. Please PLEASE do not spread lies around, do your research before spouting such nonsense.

If you want to know CORRECT info on ADFs, read through the link in my sig.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

Red may simply be misinformed by an unreliable source.
It's definitely okay to correct misinformation, but gently!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## redthebetta (Aug 11, 2013)

Sorry, I was wrong about the breeding.
According to The Aquarium Wiki:

In America and Canada most large chain shops are selling these frogs infected with Chytrid Fungus, a highly infectious and deadly fungus which kills within the first 3 months of ownership. This is believed to be due to the shops mixing the African Clawed Frog (which is a immune carrier) in with the dwarf frog and so passes on the fungus via the water. It is recommended that owners in these countries quarantine their new frogs for no less than 3 months before placement in their main tank. See our Chytrid Fungus article for more details.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm sorry it sounded harsh, but it is a subject I happen to know quite a bit about. 
Anyway, yes the three month QT is still a good guideline, just in case, but in all my years I have never encountered Chytrid and I've purchased frogs from all different stores, mom and pop, and chain. So I wouldn't be worried about it. Just buy all the frogs you are going to want at once, and then you don't have to QT them seperately.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

Its most likely nothing you are doing wrong often the ADF's at pet stores are unhealthy due to bad breeding. I have a sorority in a 20 tall and an axolotl who was in a 20 long and goldfish who are currently in a 20 long .... all are suitable as long as you do your research ... My 20 long for the goldfish is temporary. Coldwater tanks are very easy. 

A peaceful tetra community tank would be gorgeous as well.


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

yea i thought about diamond tetras and black skirt tetras maybe schools of 6 each idk...


----------



## bettafishy life pineapple (Dec 10, 2013)

i as feeding them just fine thank you! theredbetta


----------



## bettafishy life pineapple (Dec 10, 2013)

would a ADF with chytrid affect a betta?


----------



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

redthebetta said:


> The reason that your ADFs are dying is most likely because you aren't feeding them right or they have Chytrid Fungus.
> 
> ADFs need to be separated with a breeder net or another container because they can take up to an hour to find their food. By that time, it will be gobbled up by a betta.
> 
> Chytrid Fungus is a disease that most ADFs in chain pet stores carry. It takes a quarantine time of three months to eradicate and is infectious. The cause of it is interbreeding with ACFs (African Clawed frogs) and ADFs. If you are in Canada or the US especially, buy from a mom and pop shop and make sure that they weren't interbred.


Fungus does not come from interbreeding..... This family of fungi have been around for millions of years. Besides, they aren't even of the same genus so interbreeding is pretty much an impossibility.

This frog fungus is a serious matter that may lead to the extinction of species - it is not just limited to African dwarf frogs.

I do not separate frogs when feeding - they get the food just fine on their own. It's important to feed in the same spot every time. It will learn the feeding time sounds and come running when you open the lid.


----------



## Agent13 (Apr 23, 2013)

I had my kids ADFs trained to eat from a little ceramic bowl. They would gather inside the bowl at the regular feeding time. Wasn't hard at all to train them. Bit they are very sensitive to water quality and never should cycle a tank with them in it. Often they'll come from the store starved already because they don't always like regular pellets or fish foods. None of mine liked that stuff. 
Anywho I'd totally recommend some little freshwater gobies for your 20g! I'm really loving mine. So so adorable and personable. They always come right up to me when I approach the tank. Some of the Stiphodon types. Get a nice filtration flow and try to get a bit of algae to grow and they'll be happy. But only if you skip the ADFs as they will not like the flow that the gobies need.


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## pennyls9332 (Aug 24, 2013)

yea i could look into those to... just depends on whats in the area when i shop for it


----------

